# Red Epic with an EF Mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/red-epic-with-an-ef-mount/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/red-epic-with-an-ef-mount/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Vincent Laforet is at it again</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The angle of video of a <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/186153-USA/Canon_2534A002_Telephoto_EF_600mm_f_4_0L.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">Canon 600mm f4 EF Lens</a> with a<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732111-USA/Canon_4410B002_Extender_EF_2X_III.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296"> 2X converter</a> on a RED Epic, is roughly one degree. (1 Degree, 45 arcminutes horizontally to be exact.)</p>
<p>The focal length in terms of 35mm is more than 3400mm Ã¢â‚¬â€œ not too shabby when you consider this was shot at 4K, 120fps in full RAW on the Epic.</p>
<p>So who cares? Is this just a case of “just because you canÃ¢â‚¬Â¦”</p></blockquote>
<p>The yet to be released EF mount for the RED system fully supports IS, autofocus, digital aperture control, touch to focus, touch to rack focus and distance readout. All you need to convert your RED to EF is a Torx screwdriver.</p>
<p>Vincent shot this film at Mono Lake 45 minutes after sunset until it was dark. He used an ISO range of 800 to 2000.</p>
<p><iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/27212799" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0"></iframe></p>
<p>Visit theÃ‚Â <strong><a href="http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2011/08/05/one-degree-a-canon-600mm-w-2x-extender-on-the-red-epic/">Vincent Laforet Blog</a></strong>Ã‚Â to see more images of the setup.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2011)

There are many who would like a long focal length, but the use of one is limited by the quality of the air between you and the subject, early morning or late evening - still cool air would be best.

I guess you could use a iphone and one of the adapters and get a much longer equivalent focal length. We will undoubtedly see some results .

Those bubbles looked like flying saucers at first, Ed Wood should have used this technique rather than paper plates


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 8, 2011)

Cool but the video kind of sux. Would have been much cooler to use in an urban environment, maybe scan across a part and se some faces. Just showing backlit birds does not really give you an idea of the quality obtained.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 8, 2011)

It would be even cooler with the old 1200 f/5.6 and an 1.4TC


----------

